# Bild mit sound verbunden



## sammykater (21. Juni 2004)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe auf einer Site ein Bild, verbunden mit einem sound. Wenn ich auf das Bild klicke ertönt der sound, aber gleichzeitig erscheint auch der Mediaplayer und zwar riesig, über den ganzen Schirm.
Wie kann ich den Mediaplayer verschwinden lassen?
Geht das?:
Sammykater


----------



## BeaTBoxX (28. Juni 2004)

Evtl sind das 2 paar Stiefel?

Einerseits ein Sound beim klicken. ( isses ein Flash Button? )
Und andererseits verbirgt sich evtl hinter dem Link eine Audiodatei, die dann verursacht, dass der Mediaplayer aufgerufen wird. 


Grüßle
Frank


----------

